# 4 bulb fixture combo for peacocks and cichlids help?



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

im wondering if you can help me out. 
im buying a 4 bulb fixture for 125 gallon all peacock and cichlid tank

im thinking should i do this 4 combo or no. 
1Xactinic 
2X12000k 
1X6700k

im trying to achieve a nice white blue mix light and get my fishes colours to pop. please let me know.

_Link removed per policy_


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A successful mix for this objective is 50/50. You can buy 50/50 bulbs, or you can buy 2 10000K (that's the white/daylight color) and 2 actinic (that's the blue).

6700K is more of a plant bulb. Not sure what the 12000K does.

Note that some (including me) avoid actinic because it encourages algae. I actually throw away actinic bulbs when I get one with a fixture. :thumb:


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

hmm interesting.

i thought the 6700 brings a good spectrum of the red yellow and orange whereas the 12000k will be nice to make the tank more white looking then yellow and actinic to bring out the blue in the peacocks.

correct me if im wrong but i heard the actinic washes the other lighter colours out. i dont know if thats true but thats y im throwing in a 6700k in the mix to c.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since white light has all the colors (10000K) and actinic has blue if you want a mix...those will give you a mix.

10000K is supposed to be white. Not sure what is different about 12000K. Let us know what you "c".


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

im thinking 12k is white with hints of blue in it. cuz anything higher than 10k is getting more blue. actinic is waayyyy up there in the 20 something k category...

i think ill do either 2 actinic and 2 12k bulbs but then im thinking WAY to blue and FADED colours of fish.

im stuck. lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The 50/50 mix is popular for a reason, so to get what you describe, I'd use that. Also when I was using the zoo med bulbs, I bought a bunch of colors for my 10G to try them out. I ended up liking Reef Sun the best and guess what that is? 50/50/.

Now my bulbs are all 6700K for plants.


----------



## Dragonetti (Mar 16, 2009)

12K is about as blue as you want to go with a fresh water tank. 10k is crisp white with just enough blue for my taste, "to me" blue washs out most fish's colors and looks unnatural. I went with three 10k bulbs and one actinic at first and it was too blue for me. Ditched the actinic and have all 10k now.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

i currently have 2 actinic and 2 12000k. i like the blue. its abit more blue for my liking but i like it. i like the cool blue it gives off. im gunna get 6500k to mayb get the orange and reds to pop more. once the bulb dies  for now im happy.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I just replaced one of my 10000k bulbs for 6500k super daylight in combo with my actinic. I like it better as it is less blue. I still have a 10000k and actinic in my other sockets but I only use two bulbs in my quad t5HO setup.

It really is all personal taste. If I were going to go with 12000k I would go with power glo instead of actinic.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

*I currently have:*
1x: 6500K
1x: 10,000K
1x: 12,000
1x: Purple Actinic

*Before that I had:*
2x: 10,000K
1x: Power-Glo
1x: Blue Actinic


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i bought some LED lights.. come standard with 9 blue LED's per fixture and man they really help pop those blue fish. and the added bonus of night lights is pretty neat. got on ebay for cheap 50$ per 36'' fixture. just look up topdogsellers if you wanna save money up front and down the road (power bill) GL to ya


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i bought some LED lights.. come standard with 9 blue LED's per fixture and man they really help pop those blue fish. and the added bonus of night lights is pretty neat. got on ebay for cheap 50$ per 36'' fixture. just look up topdogsellers if you wanna save money up front and down the road (power bill) GL to ya


----------

